# Custom Start up and shut down sounds?



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I've googled this and found some pretty confusing stuff about the OG Droid, the only thing I saw pertaining to the X was to enable the DROID sound again. Just wondering if there's an easy way to edit the build prop or whatever applies to play a particular sound during start up and shut down?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

You like that crap? i find it terribly annoying, especially if in a bad situation and your phone reboots..


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> You like that crap? i find it terribly annoying, especially if in a bad situation and your phone reboots..


lol same, happened in school once. Very awkward.


----------

